# Wifi Auto On App



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I looked around before I started a new thread I couldn't find anything...

I am looking for an app that does the same thing as the Verizon Wifi Auto-On app for the Galaxy Nexus. I seen work so well for other android phones. But no love for galaxy nexus. I do not think Y5 works so well. The Wifi Auto On app works well for me since most of my day I am always near a wifi connection at work and at home. My girlfriend on the other hand (she also has a galaxy nexus) at work she doesn't have access to wifi so that app doesn't work so will its checking for wifi every hour which defeats the purpose. I want an app that well use cell towers to detect your location and turn on and turn off once you lose the wifi signal. Any one knows a good one?


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

bumping this to get back on the first page, help anyone knows a good app I would really apperciate your input


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

There are a couple on the market if you search Auto Wifi there was one that used GPS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jayxpx (Jan 4, 2012)

i am also interested in this...i used wifi auto on or something like that a little and it didnt seem to work too well...anyone else use any apps like this and have a proven option?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

probably more than you are willing to spend but it can do so much more than turn wifi on at certain locations.

Tasker, it is great. i have it turn wifi on when i get close to my house, it also adjusts the volume and brightness. i have it turn on BT when i get to work.
i have it turn on GPS when i open up navigation

it can basically automate any process you could ever want other than doing work inside apps. its a great tool.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> probably more than you are willing to spend but it can do so much more than turn wifi on at certain locations.
> 
> Tasker, it is great. i have it turn wifi on when i get close to my house, it also adjusts the volume and brightness. i have it turn on BT when i get to work.
> i have it turn on GPS when i open up navigation
> ...


Tasker plus NFC Tags is a perfect combination.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was considering tasked but I feel so overwehlmed with all the information I need to learn. I will give it a shot. But I am not interested in the nfc part. I need to make this automated using nfc means me actually having to place it on the tag right I know the vzw auto wifi uses towers I think or GPS that to me sounds legit I prefer a cell tower activated since ur signal is never off and it will not drain battery like GPS will

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I installed the trial version of tasker and I am trying to set up this auto wifi

HELP


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Basically you pick a trigger and then you setup an action. So you say you want wifi on when you get home. Click the green plus then enter a name, then click location and then new. Nice the flag to the desired location and adjust the radius as needed. New task then enter a name. Now click the blue plus, then net, next wifi then change the first option to on. Now click the green check. On the next screen you want to long press on the right side of the screen where the task is and add an exit task. Do the same as before but change it to off instead of on. Now you have a task that will turn wifi on when you get home and off when you leave. I have mine setup to also turn off ans on data to save a lil battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Also will on the main screen if you hit menu and then browse examples you can get some good ideas and I think a few walk throughs and how tos

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

so the exit task will turn off my wifi when i leave my home location right


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

As long as GPS is on it will check your location and if you leave the defined area if will turn it off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I personally have not used it, but Locale has some of what you are looking for but w/o the complexity of Tasker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> As long as GPS is on it will check your location and if you leave the defined area if will turn it off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I am using cell location instead of gps


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

Locale works good but is to simplistic and lacks options.
Tasker works decent but is overly complicated and sometimes buggy.
Settings Profile is the perfect blend of ease of use and adjustability.

Setting Profile let's me easily automate my phone. I have many locations setup that auto turns on and off wifi based on location. It will put the media volume on Max, turn Bluetooth on, and auto launch Car home ultra when I dock the phone in my car. It will automatically go into silent mode at certain locations. It turns my screen brightness to minimum at night. When I arrive at work it will turn the volume down low, turn on wifi and change my notification alert.

Its probably my favorite app. If you get creative you can do all sorts of things.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

darkpark said:


> I personally have not used it, but Locale has some of what you are looking for but w/o the complexity of Tasker. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


so when u leave ur house it will turn off wifi i want to make sure it turns off when u leave the location I am looking for the app that will turn on wifi at work and at home and other than that automatically turn off wifi when i am not in those locations


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

i am trying to figure out how to turn off the notication for tasker and i think if i slide it out it will turn off the whole app? i turn off wifi at home to test it out and it doesnt turn it on


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

has anybody mentioned llama yet?

Sent from my Etch a Sketch


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

vladimirhtg said:


> has anybody mentioned llama yet?
> 
> Sent from my Etch a Sketch


i think i tried it once way over my head lol


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

juice defender has location aware wifi on/off. might be in the paid version only tho


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

havi007 said:


> i think i tried it once way over my head lol


......well maybe try to learn to use it? that's definitely a good solution. uses vzw towers instead of GPS for location so you don't get slapped with battery loss. you can set a whole lot more things than wifi too....


----------

